# Suns introduce Grant Hill



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns.com has the complete press conference. You click the pic there.













> In his formal introduction to the Valley, Grant Hill flashed some quick wit, believes he hasn't been this healthy in years, got some input from Steve Nash, and is ready to win an NBA championship with the Suns.
> 
> 
> The 25-minute press conference Wednesday at US Airways Center was breezy, but a few ticks shy of the minutes Hill is hoping to play on a daily basis next season.
> ...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Nash/Bell/Hill/Marion/Amare starting with Barbosa/Banks/Tucker/Diaw/Thomas off the bench...probably the best team they have had yet.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

With Jones gone, I have no doubt he's going to get significant playing time. Don't do him dirty like Rose, D'Antoni. Good luck to Hill.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Hill will handle the ball i bet, like Diaw but smarter, so Barbosa, Hill and Diaw looks like a good combo when the other stars are resting.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Oh yeah, can't wait to get the jersey..

always wanted a Hill jersey since he was a Piston, but never liked the colors... now its all good. :-D


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm excited.

He's a hell of a alot better slasher and finisher that Jones wish he could be.
I'm not worried about his 3pt shooting. He should take the ball to the rim anyways.


----------

